# How to fix a wall after tile has been removed?



## MnDrywallRanger (Mar 12, 2011)

blacksburg said:


> I pulled the tile off my kitchen wall and then skim coated it with joint compound to smooth out the dings and dents. Now I am getting cracking in several areas. I have repaired them and now new cracks appear. Any suggestions on how to do this correctly will be appreaciated?


Can you post a pic?

Are the cracks a straight line vertical or horizontal on a drywall joint?...or are the cracks a random pattern semi-circular etc?

I have a feeling it may be caused by loose face paper on the sheetrock that got skim coated over and blistered?

I would need a closer inspection with pics to know for sure...


----------



## slalomskie (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a concern in this area too as while I was removing tile, much (ok most) of the face paper is coming off, I still have more tile to remove and may have gotten in the grove to not remove a lot of the face paper. Do I need to replace the drywall or can I skim coat it or put a mesh wire prodcut on the wall before tiling back with new?


----------

